
Real-world garbage collection with LLVM - yinso
https://www.gamedev.net/blogs/entry/2256288-real-world-garbage-collection-with-llvm/
======
ChickeNES
This really should have (2013) in the title, it's severely out of date at this
point in regards to the current status of LLVM

------
Twirrim
That's a 5 year old article, any news on whether LLVM has fixed this stuff?

~~~
lower
I think LLVM has a new approach to garbage collection, namely statepoints:

[https://llvm.org/docs/Statepoints.html](https://llvm.org/docs/Statepoints.html)

The old gcroot mechanism "is mostly of historical interest at this point".

~~~
rurban
But it's still terrible. And it's their 3rd jit now, the first, his, bring
abandoned, the 2nd being extremely limited, and the current also not much
better in this regard. Statepoints with OCR for loops is one goody. It's still
much easier to use any other jit library written in C for C projects.

------
cafxx
Now, if he really upstreamed his fixes... (it says he will, but in the next
blog post he immediately backtracks saying 'I still want to ponder submitting
an LLVM patch to make all this less hackish, but I also sort of don't really
care because my changes are really minimal and doing them "right" would
involve a lot of heavy lifting. Maybe I'll tackle it some other time.')

------
hannofcart
Only in HN would we find an article with that title that does not involve any
bins and trucks.

